# Colson project



## higgens (Oct 8, 2022)

Colson bullnose nice original tank with new paint matching new paint frame nice straight fenders and sand blasted frame fork and guard


----------



## Venice original (Oct 9, 2022)

how much ???? thank you


----------



## MrMonark13 (Oct 9, 2022)

Venice original said:


> how much ???? thank you



Dond. You bid what you want to pay.


----------



## JimScott (Oct 10, 2022)

I'll buy the frame (electric hot rod build) and you part out-sell the rest as I dont need them. Just tossing the offer out there- Jim


----------



## higgens (Oct 10, 2022)

I have a couple extra frames


----------



## JimScott (Oct 12, 2022)

Im looking for a boys frame thats either a Schwinn cantilever (50% original paint or less) same with a Colson/ something cool. Ive had plenty of CWC and i'll pass, its for a electric Frankinbike Im building with the last of my parts/ wheel kit.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Oct 12, 2022)

JimScott said:


> Im looking for a boys frame thats either a Schwinn cantilever (50% original paint or less) same with a Colson/ something cool. Ive had plenty of CWC and i'll pass, its for a electric Frankinbike Im building with the last of my parts/ wheel kit.



I’ve got a ‘58 corvette frame that would be perfect for that. Pm me if you’re interested.


----------



## Gringo (Tuesday at 3:15 PM)

(heavy editing went down)
I see Bullnose painted Blue, no OG tank though they are Colson. 
(Edit: Oops, NOW I see it and I'm fanning my self off, fire in the hole.)
I see Springing going on that'd throw me over the rainbow to the land of bliss
So it's wide open, bundle offers welcomed, or this & that's off limits?


----------

